# Guide die 2.



## gaggi (6. Oktober 2008)

Dies hier ist eigentlich nur eine Übersetzung des Guides von Artioh aus dem US-Wotlk Forum, ich werde versuchen ihn immer auf dem Aktuellem Stand zu halten.

*Aktueller Stand:*


> Build: 9014
> 30.09.2008



*Ungefähre Anzahl der benötigten Kräuter: (bis skill 350)*
6-7 Stacks (120-140 Kräuter) für: Alabasterfarbene Pigmente
4-5 Stacks (80-100 Kräuter) für: Anthrazitfarbene Pigmente
10- 11 Stacks (200-220 Kräuter) für: Goldfarbene Pigmente
8-9 Stacks (160-180 Kräuter) für: Smaragdfarbene Pigmente
8-10 Stacks (160-200 Kräuter) für: Violette Pigmente
13-20 Stacks (260-400 Kräuter) für: Silbrige Pigmente
12-13 Stacks (240-260 Kräuter) für: Netherpigmente

*Optional werden benötigt um alle 61 kleinen Glypen zu erlernen:*
12-13 (240-260 Kräuter) für: Alabasterfarbene Pigmente

*Phase 1: Inschriftenkunde 1-75 (Alabasterfarbene Pigmente)*
1-20: Tinte "Elfenbein"
20-35: Rolle der Ausdauer
35-55: Tinte "Mondlicht"
55-75: Gebleichtes Velinpapier

*Phase 2: Inschriftenkunde 75-100 (Anthrazitfarbene Pigmente)*
75-76: Minor Inscription Research
76-80: Tinte "Mitternacht" (vor dem weiterskillen 20x herstellen)
80-100: Jedes Orange Glyphen-Rezept

*Phase 3: Inschriftenkunde 100-150  (Goldfarbene Pigmente)*
100-105: Tinte "Der Löwe" (vor dem weiterskillen 50x herstellen)
105-125: Jedes Orange Glyphen-Rezept
125-135: Tinte "Morgenstern" falls das nicht bis 135 reicht anschließend jedes Orange-Farbene Glypen-Rezept
135-145: Jedes Orange Glyphen-Rezept
145-150: Seltsames Tarot (jeh nachdem wieviel Tinte "Morgenstern" ihr hergestellt habt auch schon früher)

*Phase 4: Inschriftenkunde 150-200 (Smaragdfarbene Pigmente)*
150-155: Tinte "Jadefeuer" (vor dem weiterskillen 40x herstellen)
155-175: Jedes Orange Glyphen-Rezept
175-180: Tinte "Der König"
180-190: Jedes Orange Glyphen-Rezept
190-200: Arkanes Tarot (falls ihr nicht genug Tinte "Der König" hergestellt habt einfach jedes Orange-Farbene Glyphen-Rezept herstellen bis skill 200 erreicht ist.)

*Phase 5: Inschriftenkunde 200-250 (Violette Pigmente)*
200-205: Tinte "Firmament" (vor dem weiterskillen 45x herstellen)
205-225: Jedes Orange Glyphen-Rezept
225-230: Tinte "Feuer" (falls euere Pigmente nicht für skill 230 ausreichen einfach jedes Orange Glyphen-Rezept herstellen bis skill 230 erreicht ist.
230-235: Jedes Orange Glyphen-Rezept
235-250: Waffenpergament II (falls ihr nicht genug Tinte "Feuer" habt stellt einfach bis skill 240 jedes Orange Glyphen-Rezept her)

*Phase 6: Inschriftenkunde 250-300 (Silbrige Pigmente)*
250-255: Tinte "Perlmutt" (vor dem weiterskillen 45x herstellen)
255-260: Rolle der Willenskraft V
260-275: Jedes Orange Glyphen-Rezept
275-285: Tinte "Himmel"
285-290: Tinte "Himmel" oder jedes Orange Glyphen-Rezept (jeh nachdem wieviel Saphirfarbene Pigmente ihr habt)
290-295: Jedes Gelbe Glyphen-Rezept
295-300: Jedes Grüne Glyphen-Rezept

*Phase 7: Inschriftenkunde 300-350 (Netherpigmente)*
300-305: Tinte "Astral"
305-325: Jedes Orange Glyphen-Rezept
325-330: Tinte "Dunkle Flammen" oder jedes Orange Glyphen-Rezept
330- 350: Jedes Orange Glypen-Rezept

*Phase 8: Inschriftenkunde 350+ vor-WotLK*
350-355: Jedes Orange Glyphen Rezept
355-360: Jedes Gelbe Glyphen Rezept
360-365: Nurnoch Grüne Glyphen-Rezepte verfügbar (verschwendung von Material)


----------



## anapa (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde auf ptr ausprobieren. Melde mich dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke es werden nicht mehr so viele Veränderungen kommen.

danke erst mal.


----------

